# HELP! New born bottom shell part is not flat ?



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Nov 10, 2020)

Help! We have this new hatchling and the bottom of its shell is not flat! Will it flatten out as it gets older ? Is this something I should be concerned about ? ( I am not a breeder my tortoise just laid eggs )


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 10, 2020)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Help! We have this new hatchling and the bottom of its shell is not flat! Will it flatten out as it gets older ? Is this something I should be concerned about ? ( I am not a breeder my tortoise just laid eggs )



hello, I am not an expert but that bottom needs to heal and seal closed. I will get you to the experts. 
good luck!
I will keep you in my prayers! 
hope everything works out. 
don’t worry.... yet. ??
@Tom 
@Yvonne G 
@Toddrickfl1


----------



## Markw84 (Nov 10, 2020)

Completely normal. That is the open area where the yolk save is being absorbed. It will heal quickly if kept very humid in a brooder box setup. It should not be in an enclosure on substrate at this stage to heal properly

Look in the breeding section of the forum and read the post on how to start hatchlings


----------



## zovick (Nov 10, 2020)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Help! We have this new hatchling and the bottom of its shell is not flat! Will it flatten out as it gets older ? Is this something I should be concerned about ? ( I am not a breeder my tortoise just laid eggs )


That area is the umbilical scar where the yolk sac was attached to the tortoise. It will gradually get smaller and the shell will grow together and become flatter over the next few weeks. It looks fine as of now. Just be careful not to puncture the soft tissue while the shell is closing together.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Nov 10, 2020)

Tom keeps his babies on grape leaves in smaller containers until they heal. So they can eat the substrate safely instead of anything else.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Nov 10, 2020)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> hello, I am not an expert but that bottom needs to heal and seal closed. I will get you to the experts.
> good luck!
> I will keep you in my prayers!
> hope everything works out.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Nov 10, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Completely normal. That is the open area where the yolk save is being absorbed. It will heal quickly if kept very humid in a brooder box setup. It should not be in an enclosure on substrate at this stage to heal properly
> 
> Look in the breeding section of the forum and read the post on how to start hatchlings


Hello ! Let me take a better picture. I am aware that the opening will heal. The bottom part of the shell is concave ?


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Nov 10, 2020)

zovick said:


> That area is the umbilical scar where the yolk sac was attached to the tortoise. It will gradually get smaller and the shell will grow together and become flatter over the next few weeks. It looks fine as of now. Just be careful not to puncture the soft tissue while the shell is closing together.



Hello ! Let me take a better picture. I am aware that the opening will heal. The bottom part of the shell is concave ?


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Nov 10, 2020)

That is normal they are literally folded in half In the egg and need to flatten out for the first few days. keep it worm and humid in a brooder box as stated above and it will be health and happy.


----------



## ITSJOYCEDUH (Nov 10, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> That is normal they are literally folded in half In the egg and need to flatten out for the first few days. keep it worm and humid in a brooder box as stated above and it will be health and happy.


Oh ! Thank you so much! I was super worried


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Nov 10, 2020)

So CUTE! Good luck!


----------



## zovick (Nov 11, 2020)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hello ! Let me take a better picture. I am aware that the opening will heal. The bottom part of the shell is concave ?


OK, now I see what you mean. The folded area is also normal as NorCal tortoise guy said. It occurs from the baby being crowded for space in the egg as it grows prior to hatching. As the days go by after hatching, that area will gradually flatten until the surface of the plastron looks level or flat. It make take a few weeks to go away, but it will ultimately disappear.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Nov 11, 2020)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Hello ! Let me take a better picture. I am aware that the opening will heal. The bottom part of the shell is concave ?



he is soooo cute! 
I want to give him a raspberry on his belly!!
??


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2020)

ITSJOYCEDUH said:


> Help! We have this new hatchling and the bottom of its shell is not flat! Will it flatten out as it gets older ? Is this something I should be concerned about ? ( I am not a breeder my tortoise just laid eggs )


As everyone said, that is totally normal and it will flatten out over time. The important thing is to keep the baby in a brooder box for at least 7-10 days after hatching. This will help the plastron flatten out and also help the umbilical scar close up and heal.

Here is more info on how to start babies:





How To Incubate Eggs And Start Hatchlings


I put my eggs in a plastic shoe box with a lid on it and put the shoe box in the incubator. You can drill a couple of very small holes around the top of the container, but not on the lid. I use vermiculite as an incubation media. I mix it in a 1 : 1 ratio with water by weight for Sulcatas and...




tortoiseforum.org





And this is a different species, but much more explanation and pics:





Sudan Sulcatas (This never gets old...)


My very first clutch of true 100% pure Sudan sulcatas is now hatching. I don't care how many times I see this, it just never gets old. I dig up the eggs carefully place them in my prepared shoe boxes, watch the temperature in the incubator and tend to them for months, and then... When that...




tortoiseforum.org


----------

